# Something I made in Gmod



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very dramatic.

The lighting on the centre helmet looks a little bright.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks cool must have taken a while to do


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

The only reason it took me awhile to do (around 45 minutes) was because I was trying to get a certain pose out of the middle guy and his midsection wouldn't agree with the rest of him


----------

